# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Damages

## Ivan Le Fou

Depuis que le Grand Maitre B a rejoint les coyotes habitant travaillant à Canard PC, je suis contraint de juguler ma tendance naturelle à l'invective envers la profession d'avocat. C'est vrai, quoi, c'est un collègue du coup, alors mollo. Mais Dieu que c'est difficile ! Parbleu, pour un peu j'en serais réduit à prêcher dans le crachoir plutôt que cracher dans le prétoire, mais bon.
   Heureusement, aujourd'hui j'ai une excuse pour traiter une personnalité du Barreau d'épouvantable salope, _mhmm c'est bon ça !_, de tordue dénuée de scrupules, _oh oui encore !_, de manipulatrice criminelle, _ah que ça fait du bien !_, puisqu'il s'agit du personnage de Glenn Close dans la série "Damages". Il faut dire ce qui est, et pas ce qui est pas : Glenn Close est particulièrement efficace dans ce rôle où elle incarne une enfoirée d'avocate vicieuse, _rhaaaa lovely…_
   Ah, je me sens mieux d'un coup, fallait que ça sorte.
   Je ne suis pas le seul à le penser, puisque la première saison de "Damages" lui a valu deux récompenses prestigieuses et parfaitement méritées dans la catégorie meilleure actrice : un Emmy Award et un Golden Globe.
   "Damages", c'est la nouvelle génération des séries judiciaires. Diffusée chez nous par Canal+, c'est une production de la chaîne FX (comme "The Shield", "Nip/Tuck" ou "Dirt"). La série est écrite comme une intrigue policière à rebours, puisque l'on fait connaissance avec l'héroïne (jeune avocate incarnée par Rose Byrne) alors qu'elle erre dans les rues hébétée et ensanglantée, avant d'être entraînés en flash-back six mois auparavant pour savoir comment elle en est arrivée là.
   C'est une série judiciaire, mais rassurez-vous "Damages" a autant de points communs avec "The Practice" que "The Shield" avec "Hill Street Blues (Capitaine Furillo)". C'est du brutal, du sordide, et dans l'histoire de cette jeune avocate incarnée par Rose Byrne, recrutée par la célèbre Patty Hewes (Glenn Close) pour l'aider dans un procès en "class-action" contre un riche entrepreneur (fantastique Ted Danson), rien ne nous sera épargné. La description tout à la fois de la brutalité des rapports humains, de la paranoïa permanente des hommes de loi et de l'immoralité manifeste du système judiciaire américain sonne juste. Par contre, on peut penser que notamment la fréquence des homicides et le manque de mobilisation policière qu'ils suscitent sont un poil irréalistes.
   A ce détail près, on obtient une très bonne série, courte (13 épisodes pour la première saison) et accrocheuse, avec un beau cliff-hanger qui vous laissera sur les dents. Glenn Close, qui avait déjà fait une apparition remarquée dans la saison 4 de "The Shield", semble s'être abonnée au câble puisque deux saisons supplémentaires de "Damages" ont été commandées.

_"Damages", une série américaine en DVD chez Columbia-Tristar, vendue pas chère 30 euros dans un boîtier-étui bizarre._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## DenisDenis

J'ai regardé tout ce qu'a conseillé Ivan depuis son article sur "The Wire" (à l'époque il écrivait sur du papier, c'était plus simple pour lire aux cabinets).
Y'a pas a dire, les séries US quand c'est bien fait, c'est bien fait.

----------


## Largeman

Très bonne idée que de faire un peu de pub à cette série qui semble méconnue. 

Niveau scénar' on a pas vu tellement mieux ces derniers temps, et les acteurs joue avec une justesse incroyable. Je regrette presque ce pilote/premier épisode si haletant, finalement la suite m'a paru parfois molle et trop lente à ce dénouée...

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Je confirme c'est vraiment de la bonne came . Et Glenn Close joue impeccablement cette conasse de baveuse sans scrupule (C'est vraiment ça fait du bien).
La narration est plutôt sympathique puisque faites à coup de flashback.
On connait à priori la fin de l'histoire. Mais que c'est-il passé, pendant ces quelques mois, pour que cette jeune avocate bien sous tout rapport se retrouve au trou accusé de meurtre ?

----------

